# December Challenge: "No Legacy"



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 1, 2016)

The prompt for this month's *anonymous* challenge, as chosen by jenthepen is: *​No Legacy

**KINDLY BE ADVISED THAT ALL ENTRIES ARE ELIGIBLE TO RECEIVE CRITIQUE WITHIN THE VOTING THREAD


You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me, Chester's Daughter,so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or WORKSHOP.

All identities will be revealed upon the close of the poll. IF YOU WISH TO REMAIN ANONYMOUS, PLEASE SPECIFY IT WITHIN YOUR ENTRY PM.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. 


The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's Challenge entry is prohibited. As always, only one entry per member is permitted.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO THE BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, AND YOU WILL HAVE TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.

Now that the 'like" function is again blessing us with its presence, we respectfully request that you refrain from using it until this thread has been closed and the poll has been opened.

This challenge will close on the 15th of December at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 1, 2016)

*
Juris Prudence*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 1, 2016)

*There Goes the Holidays*

Buried up to their necks in texts
with zombified eyes
shrouded
by pixelated highs
they're simply unable to see
how to properly trim a tree.

I'm afraid to ponder
how Christmas will be
once the lot of them
hit forty.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 2, 2016)

*
Mans' Legacy*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 2, 2016)

*
'Tis a Lie!*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 4, 2016)

*
[un(will)ing]  


*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 5, 2016)

*Disown Me*

It is enough
that I bear
your chromatin

... your features

... ... your descendants


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 8, 2016)

*Dear Departed*

_You did not look like this in life
in death your face looks kind
as if you had love to give me
I know the truth
you were an emotional miser

Eyes closed in death hide lethal weapons
with a glance you silenced me
held my words hostage murdered my confidence
reduced me to a broken beggar
a life sentence behind bars of shame

Your dead lips almost smile
You look pleased
as if you had joy to share
and happiness a generous gift
your legacy was unrelenting sorrow

Folded hands on your chest
at rest look strong and gentle
capable of caresses 
you would love to wipe my fingerprints
off your ornate coffin

It appears I am grieving
head bowed face hidden from prying eyes
lips sealed protecting our secret
you and I know the truth
and looks can be deceiving 


_


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 8, 2016)

*
the stars for the void*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 8, 2016)

*
Nothing of Value except My Autopsy*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 12, 2016)

*
The Peacekeeper*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 12, 2016)

*Overlooked*

You’ll know her by her pinched white face,
black clothes and scraped-back hair;
in the corner of the frame,
life’s human signature.
A pixelated incidental,
accidental oversight
of the camera lens.

A doorway of a bombed-out house,
a dusty doss house queue,
in earthquake, war or pestilence,
she’s always there,
a detail of the wider view.

Read the story in her face,
life’s hidden imagery.
Inconsequential indentation,
insubstantial interaction
with the gazing eye. 
Her passing presence in the shot
more potent than the whole.

Face in a crowded cattle truck,
a back-drop to military might.
Eyes at a dusty window pane
as tanks roll into sight.

She, with nothing left to leave,
denied last words to share,
no legacy for a careless world,
save that empty, haunting stare.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 15, 2016)

*Remnants*

Adorned with a velvet red ribbon
he handed me his charming present,
bridled by motherly wisdom
I accepted with an odd pleasance.

He's been known as the rhinestone king
flashing his magnificent jewels,
while adamantly frolicking
through the crowd, breaking all the rules.

Centered in the lovely gift box
amidst the magenta satin,
were two multifaceted rocks
to be encircled by my skin.

I lifted the jewels from the box
as he stood laughing and staring
out fell all the frickin' rocks
profanities were now blaring!

Was this a dream or a remnant
of life's profound ambiguities?
This has been my life's legacy.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 15, 2016)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

